# Gar fishing yo ;D



## azerake (Jul 22, 2012)

Never mind.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

It's illegal to take or possess alligator gar in Florida without special permit


----------



## azerake (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh really? Sorry I had no idea.


----------

